# Wanted: 4BR Presidential - Bonnet Creek, 11/17/06 - 11/22/06



## pnappleprincess (Oct 16, 2017)

Wanted: 4BR Presidential - Bonnet Creek is preferred, 11/17/06 - 11/22/06 
Dates are somewhat flexible


----------



## Joe Doran (Oct 19, 2017)

I have 4BR presidential from December 8-December 14 (6 nights). LMK if interested. I don't see any availability for this size unit on Wyndham's site until after the New Year otherwise.


----------



## chapjim (Oct 19, 2017)

For $100 per night?  Really?  This will be a tough one, even for a princess.

Also, the limit on LMR is $100/night.


pnappleprincess said:


> Wanted: 4BR Presidential - Bonnet Creek is preferred, 11/17/06 - 11/22/06
> Dates are somewhat flexible


----------



## pnappleprincess (Oct 20, 2017)

Joe Doran said:


> I have 4BR presidential from December 8-December 14 (6 nights). LMK if interested. I don't see any availability for this size unit on Wyndham's site until after the New Year otherwise.


Thanks Joe!  Let me check to see if those dates work. We now have a little in kindergarten so we are trying to figure out the requirements for the school schedule.


----------



## pnappleprincess (Oct 20, 2017)

chapjim said:


> For $100 per night?  Really?  This will be a tough one, even for a princess.
> 
> Also, the limit on LMR is $100/night.[/QUOTE



Oh - it used to be that only the public responses in the wanted thread were bound by the $100/night rule.  Apologies to all if this is no longer the case!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 21, 2017)

pnappleprincess - you are correct, and your post is fine, and complies with forum rules.


----------

